# Install KDE



## jayveesea (Aug 27, 2014)

*H*ello,

It seems as if I can not install KDE.  I tried `pkg install kde` and `pkg install kde-lite` but I get:


```
Updating repository catalogue
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date
All repositories are up-to-date
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'kde' have been found in the repositories
```


----------



## shepper (Aug 27, 2014)

x11/kde4
====>
`pkg install x11/kde4`


----------



## jayveesea (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the quick reply!  unfortunately I get the same result...


```
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'x11/kde4' have been found in the repositories
```


----------



## pkubaj (Aug 27, 2014)

It's because KDE requires new Xorg, which isn't default for 8.4/9.1/10.0. See http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/free ... 01570.html


----------



## jayveesea (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks!  That did the trick.  In summary, I did this:

`mkdir -p /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos`

Then added the following to /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD_new_xorg.conf:

```
#  /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD_new_xorg.conf
FreeBSD_new_xorg: {
   url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/new_xorg",
   mirror_type: "srv",
   signature_type: "fingerprints",
   fingerprints: "/usr/share/keys/pkg",
   enabled: yes
}
```

Then this:
`pkg update`
`pkg install kde`

Thanks for the help!


----------



## toomanysecrets (Sep 30, 2014)

Please, I've got the same problem under a new FreeBSD 10.1-BETA3. Isn't supposed the Xorg is updated to this version, or do I need to configure the extra repository for this?

Thank you very much!


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 30, 2014)

Packages are compiled using the oldest supported version, for stable/10 it's 10.0-RELEASE. It will change to 10.1-RELEASE when 10.0-RELEASE is EOL'd (in February).


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> It will change to 10.1-RELEASE when 10.0-RELEASE is EOL'd (in February).


Assuming 10.1-RELEASE comes out in February. Normally a .0 release is EoL as soon as .1 comes out. The current schedule gives an expected release date around 29 October but experience shows it usually slips. So February may not be too far off


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 30, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> pkubaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.0 releases are supported 1 year, unless there's no .1 at least 3 months before EOL. The same happens to .2 releases.
See: http://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2014)

Close but not close enough 

.0 release is EoL 2 months after .1 release. Odd numbered releases, like .1 and .3, will have extended support (2 years). Even numbered releases, like .2 and .4, are supported for one year unless it's the last of that major version, these receive 2 year support (8.4 for example).


----------



## pkubaj (Sep 30, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Close but not close enough
> 
> .0 release is EoL 2 months after .1 release. Odd numbered releases, like .1 and .3, will have extended support (2 years). Even numbered releases, like .2 and .4, are supported for one year unless it's the last of that major version, these receive 2 year support (8.4 for example).


Yes, I know about that (except that it's not 2 months but 3), but I didn't want to write about .1 and .3 because it doesn't matter for .0


----------



## toomanysecrets (Sep 30, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> pkubaj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By the way, I need to use the "extra" repo to install KDE, right?


----------



## toomanysecrets (Oct 1, 2014)

Well, these are good news:



> Hi,
> 
> The WITH_NEW_XORG setting has been activated by default on FreeBSD 10.0
> and above, which allows us to have packages for xorg 1.12 and kde4.
> ...



We don't need to wait anymore for this :e


----------

